# Got a Couple 2011's In- 6.2 Gas



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

These just came off the truck this morning. All 3 are Crew Cab Short Bed 6.2 Gas XLT's. Fairly basic- cloth, 4x4 shifter on the floor, carpet, power windows/locks/cruise/AC, tow setups on all of them. The door sticker says 37 for the axle code which I believe is 3.73's with no Limited Slip (which sucks) and the front axle is rated for 4800lbs.

Anyways, pretty nice trucks I am waiting for them to get inspected so I can take one for a spin to see what the new 6.2 is like.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

4800 lb. front axle?? Yuck


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats the front GVWR from what the sticker says. These definitely aren't setup with a plow package.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

RacingZR;1062093 said:


> 4800 lb. front axle?? Yuck


That's the spring rating on a gasser without plow prep. Good news is the front coils are all of $40/ea, and the axles are rated at 6k already, so it's easy to upgrade.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

wizardsr;1062191 said:


> That's the spring rating on a gasser without plow prep. Good news is the front coils are all of $40/ea, and the axles are rated at 6k already, so it's easy to upgrade.


Yes that is good news. I wasn't bashing Ford or anything....who the heck would want any 3/4 ton with a 4800 lb. rating was my point  
Oh that's right...............folks who want a 3/4 ton quad cab to get groceries. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't argue with that, these will never have a plow or do any real work while we own them. They will probably be grocery getters.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wait until you drive one and see how soft the dam suspension is. Ford has made the ride in the F150 firmer and softer in the SD's. Makes no sense to me.

And make sure you push hard on that go pedal, the new 6.2 needs a little more throttle to get things going. Or at least that's what I found in the 4.30 gear'd F250 I drove when the 11's first showed up here in NH.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard that the programing on them needs some work as the tip in is horrible on the throttle. I think that there is a lot of torque management on them stock. I'll be taking one home tomorrow night and I'll report back with my thoughts and more pics.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got another one coming off the truck right now - Check out the new 2011 Ford Edge, these things are sharp!

Just waiting on the plates to come in and I'll be taking it for a spin.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

So how was the 6.2 as far as performance and also your general overview on the new 011? Looking into one and need feedback. Thanks


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The hoods keep getting higher and the grills keep getting bigger. So ugly. With the next remodel you probably won't be able to see over the hood at all.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

svt2205;1062783 said:


> Just wait until you drive one and see how soft the dam suspension is. Ford has made the ride in the F150 firmer and softer in the SD's. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> And make sure you push hard on that go pedal, the new 6.2 needs a little more throttle to get things going. Or at least that's what I found in the 4.30 gear'd F250 I drove when the 11's first showed up here in NH.


This is exactly what I thought last weekend when I test drove one. Nice truck!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

JDiepstra;1067752 said:


> The hoods keep getting higher and the grills keep getting bigger. So ugly. With the next remodel you probably won't be able to see over the hood at all.


So...i take it you don't like them,lol. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry its taken so long guys but we had an issue with the titles getting here. Anyways, I took home the silver one last night in the second picture.

You guys are right, they ride VERY Soft but still solid. Soaked up the 1 million potholes we have here like they weren't even there. They are also very quiet inside the cab, definitely a good deal more quiet than my buddy's 2005 Ext cab Super Duty F250 (Although his is a diesel). Its definitely a softer ride than his truck as well.

Things I loved - The mirrors, holy hell they are huge! The interior is nice and big as well- I liked the back seat space for my son (and the other son who is on the way!). Would definitely be a nice truck for a family. The 6.2 is a HUGE improvement over the 5.4 and mated with the 6 speed, it really didn't feel much different than the previous V10. It does like to Rev but has plenty of low end torque to lug around town in lower (numerically higher) gears to save gas. First gear is very steep which helped get up to speed and would be great for towing, but it shifts right out of that gear by like 3-5 mph.

Things I didn't love- Granted this truck had 3 miles on it when I took it home, but the tranny got confused at times. From a stop it'd get through 3rd and sometimes would bog while finding the next gear. If I floored it, it would pause a second then HIT and go. You can definitely tell Ford programmed in a very aggressive torque management on this Motor. It will Light up the tires from a stop, but the first sign of a spin and the motor is killed by the computer. The back seat- DID NOT HAVE THE LATCH SYSTEM. Maybe I couldn't find it but I folded the seatback down and the seat bottom up (which is lockable - very cool) and did not see the latch anywhere! This may sound dumb to most of you, but I'm going to have 2 kids in car seats in the back of my truck and this is essential. I was dumbfounded by this, I thought all cars after 2002 had to have the Latch in the back seat. The cup holders are a little large on the center arm rest but no big deal. 

The truck is overall very very very nice. I loved driving it and wouldn't think twice about buying one. I would like to drive the Diesel but can tell you right now the gas motor will not disappoint. For the money you saved on this motor, it has plenty of pulling and pushing power- and the 6 speed tranny has great gearing that keeps the motor in its sweet spot (plus it has the manual setting that you can choose your gear). 

So there it is, if you have any specific questions please let me know and I'll answer the best I can. 

When I was done driving it the odometer had 73.8 miles on it and I used just over an 1/8 of a tank but closer to a 1/4 (I had to lay into her a few times  )


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the input. 

As far as the Latch system, none of the Ford Superduties have ever had them. They do have the tether anchors behind the rear seat, and my '01 extended cab has the tether anchors on the bottom of the front seat. I don't believe over 8600lb GVW trucks are required to have the Latch anchors, so Ford didn't spend the money designing them in. GM and Dodge have them in their 3/4 and 1 tons because they use the same cab and seats as the 1/2 tons.

5-star tuning has new tunes out for the 6.2 to overcome that delay between the time you kick it in the arse and it takes off. My 05 and 07 do the same thing, along with every other electronically controlled tranny ford makes. They're trying to protect the tranny from aggressive drivers blowing them up prematurely. If you watch a scanguage, they're also delaying the fuel delivery until the tranny has completed the downshift, again, to protect the tranny from the hard "bang" that used to take out tranny's left and right. It's a good design if you're not an aggressive driver, and the tranny's last significantly longer than they used to as a result. Welcome to the world of all electronic controls.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah most all manufacturers have a torque management built in where the engine dies while a downshift occurs/same on upshifts.

The latch thing really sucks for me and as sucky as it sounds, it'd be a big deciding factor on a purchase. I could've sworn my friends 05 had them, but it must not have. 

Otherwise, these trucks are great and will definitely be a workhorse.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

plowguy43;1071957 said:


> Yeah most all manufacturers have a torque management built in where the engine dies while a downshift occurs/same on upshifts.
> 
> The latch thing really sucks for me and as sucky as it sounds, it'd be a big deciding factor on a purchase. I could've sworn my friends 05 had them, but it must not have.
> 
> Otherwise, these trucks are great and will definitely be a workhorse.


Honestly, it's not that big of a deal, unless you put the car seat in and out every day. It takes maybe an extra minute to put the car seat in with the belt versus the latch. I rarely take the car seat out, so it really doesn't bother me. It's one of those things that's nice to have, but it really is a very minor inconvenience.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Couldn't you like put a leveling kit or timbrens to make the front end stronger for a plow?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1072031 said:


> Couldn't you like put a leveling kit or timbrens to make the front end stronger for a plow?


I fail to see how a leveling kit or Timbrens would make the front end stronger. A leveling kit would raise it up a bit but do nothing to make it stronger. In fact, it would put the suspension a bit out of wack. Timbrens are just bigger bumpstops......... They don't strengthen anything.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya about the latch, but I like the latch better than the seatbelt, regardless it really doesn't make much difference your right.

From what I've seen the upgraded coils are like $40 each. But yes a level could also be used to help it. There's no doubt that the new drivetrain can handle it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

plowguy43;1072042 said:


> I hear ya about the latch, but I like the latch better than the seatbelt, regardless it really doesn't make much difference your right.
> 
> From what I've seen the upgraded coils are like $40 each. But yes a level could also be used to help it. There's no doubt that the new drivetrain can handle it.


How would a level help it and how is that in any way related to the drivetrain?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

A level, 2-2.5" spacer, would allow the truck to hold a plow higher off the ground than just the stock coils alone. The new 6.2 and 6 speed have plenty of plower for plowing as well and are definitely not underpowered as some people used to say the 5.4 was.

Does that clear it up?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

plowguy43;1072109 said:


> A level, 2-2.5" spacer, would allow the truck to hold a plow higher off the ground than just the stock coils alone. The new 6.2 and 6 speed have plenty of plower for plowing as well and are definitely not underpowered as some people used to say the 5.4 was.
> 
> Does that clear it up?


No. I don't understand how the front end being a couple inches higher is going to matter.

And yes. I am sure the truck has decent power. They are pretty heavy though, so they need the power!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because it won't sag as low as if it were the stock height. It will be able to hold the plow higher than without them. Or you can just get the stiffer springs from Ford and do that instead.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yea would help but u are never going to raise the numbers on the door tag. Thats the problem. If ur worried about the rating u will need plow prep Im guessing. nothing u do is gona change that number on the tag.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Interesting to see those who don't understand Fords chiming in. As I said before, the ONLY thing that changes the front weight rating on a Ford Superduty is the springs. They all have the same axle, plow prep or not, which is rated for 6k. So all you need to do is swap coils in, unlike GM's which only go up to 4800lbs on the front axle and can't be increased any higher. Swapping coils is an hour job from the time you pull the truck in to the time you put the tools away.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the same for Dodge's, everything is the same except the coils.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

svt2205;1062783 said:


> Just wait until you drive one and see how soft the dam suspension is. Ford has made the ride in the F150 firmer and softer in the SD's. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> And make sure you push hard on that go pedal, the new 6.2 needs a little more throttle to get things going. Or at least that's what I found in the 4.30 gear'd F250 I drove when the 11's first showed up here in NH.


Really...my 09 f250 is pretty bouncy , i guess the suspension is difference now. And it gets worked as its designed to do...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

VTproperties- what's your front GVWR?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

wizardsr;1072356 said:


> Interesting to see those who don't understand Fords chiming in. As I said before, the ONLY thing that changes the front weight rating on a Ford Superduty is the springs. They all have the same axle, plow prep or not, which is rated for 6k. So all you need to do is swap coils in, unlike GM's which only go up to 4800lbs on the front axle and can't be increased any higher. Swapping coils is an hour job from the time you pull the truck in to the time you put the tools away.


Which parts do you find interesting?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

JDiepstra;1067752 said:


> The hoods keep getting higher and the grills keep getting bigger. So ugly. With the next remodel you probably won't be able to see over the hood at all.


Have you ever sat in one...or any superduty at that?...

The visibility is 100% better than the Rams.


----------



## seal (Sep 20, 2010)

Go to ford and buy the F550 front springs ,I did that on my 08 F350 and they fit perfect.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

plowguy43;1072535 said:


> VTproperties- what's your front GVWR?


5,600lbs it has the snow plow prep with the heavy springs


----------

